# What glue do you prefer?



## rincewind03060 (Jun 17, 2008)

What glue are you most likely to use when gluing brass tubes into wood pen blanks?


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 17, 2008)

You may be restarting a war here.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 17, 2008)

I think it's good to see what others use.  I think it would be more useful however, if the results were grouped by experience level, and here is why.  

I believe that most turners probably start out using CA because it's fast and easy but after experiencing "blow out" after "blow out, then realizing the causes were poor glue joints, they switch to more reliable glues.

This survey gives the same weight to "Joe" who has made three pens as to "Chuck" who has made three hundred or three thousand.

I'm not implying that all switch glue types, to each their own, I just saw the light and know many others who have as well.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 17, 2008)

I checked Epoxy because that is all I can get here (besides CA). If I could get GG/Urethane I would probably use that. I rarely glue up a blank and use it right away. Similar to what George said, a few too many blowouts showed me it that it is quicker to use slower epoxy!


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jun 17, 2008)

Now I think we need to have an all of the above, I use CA, urethane, and epoxy it depends on the Material, fit, and kit.

the biggest is material, hard close grain wood with a good fit I have no issue using a thick CA, but a open grain hard wood I would use Urethane, and most of the others I use epoxy.


----------



## rherrell (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> 
> I believe that most turners probably start out using CA because it's fast and easy but after experiencing "blow out" after "blow out, then realizing the causes were poor glue joints, they switch to more reliable glues.



I personally haven't experienced this, George. I use CA for everything except when I need to paint the tubes, then I use epoxy and color it.
Blowouts are caused by insufficient glue coverage AND poor turning technique. Poor glue coverage can happen with any glue that's not applied correctly.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 20, 2008)

I have recently begun using the 5 min epoxy to glue my pepper mill grinders into the bodies, but find it too messy to use with pens.... I still prefer the thick CA.. lots of it and to make sure it covers the tube well, then I always let the blanks sit overnite before I mill or turn them.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 29, 2008)

I voted urethane because your questions asked specifically about brass tube to wood. now if it was brass tube to acrylic the answer would be Epoxy. there is no question about glueing the brass tube that would have the answer CA unless it is an emergency glue up job. I have done that once or twice. but i still use tons of CA for other things.


----------



## wicook (Jun 29, 2008)

I stopped using CA a couple of years ago after having some adhesion problems when the blank got hot (yes, it was when I was still using friction finishes). Since using urethane or epoxy, I've had no problems at all...and I don't use friction finishes, either! Unaxol for me...it doesn't bother my breathing since it's water-based.


----------



## Draken (Jun 30, 2008)

Other: Weldbond
It has worked out well for me, both for gluing in the tubes as well as doing segmentation work.

Cheers


----------



## BruceK (Jun 30, 2008)

As a relatively new pen turner (especially compared to the above posters) I read many posts here before I started.  The idea of only partially getting a tube into the blank before having CA set up was a definite turn off.  As a result I have used nothing but epoxy and see no reason to change.  Only thing that is different is I started with the 15 minute cure and now use the 5 minute.


----------



## stevers (Jun 30, 2008)

CA for most circumstances. 5 min epoxy for some items, like rifle cartridges or maybe antler.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 20, 2008)

30-min epoxy for 90% of my turnings. Nary a problem, plus you have the great joy of picking epoxy off your fingernails for a couple of days.

5-minute for 8% (meaning I'm in a bit of a hurry), 

thick CA for 2% (meaning "holy crap I need that pen NOW). 


OK not that I have actually calculated anything, but you get my jist.


----------



## gcurran (Jul 20, 2008)

You asked about brass to wood, I use epoxy for both wood and acrylic.  When I first started turning pens, I used the CA (I think that I was in a hurry) but had a couple of blow-outs and tubes that did not get inserted all the way.  I think that this is a result of living in Florida near the coast where the humidity and temperature is high.    After switching to expoy, I haven't had any of those problems.


----------



## gmcnut (Jul 28, 2008)

I voted epoxy because that's what I have used most recently. I have tried CA and Gorilla Glue as well. I don't use one or the other for specific materials. I'm still just experimenting and finding out what works for me.


----------



## opfoto (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been experimenting with GG.....Like it so far.


----------



## dntrost (Aug 13, 2008)

OK this really confuses me I have only turned a couple of hundred pens but only had 1 or 2 tube failures that I remember.  I use only thick CA for antler, acrylic, & wood.  If it holds up to the turning and finishing what is the downside of thick CA.


----------



## arjudy (Aug 19, 2008)

I use epoxy to glue up the tubes as well as the center band on the Euro pens. Much stronger and reliable glue ups and no white CA residue to worry about. I use to use CA for everything now it is pretty much for filling voids or sealing.


----------



## byounghusband (Aug 26, 2008)

*Well.......*

Honestly, it depends....  Mostly GG/Urethane...  But if it is a segmented blank or a kit from Kallenshaan Woods, then CA of one viscosity or another.....  Epoxy if I don't have GG....


----------

